# first lake flats of 2012



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

went to the lake friday set up on a 6 foot flat close to a channel, used live shad and suckers, had good solid flat runs for a hour, caught 3 and lost one. mine was 20 bigs was 23 and dakota caught a baby about 5 pounds, also caught 5 channels fished until 11.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to hear! Thanks for the report. I'm changing things up and will be lake fishing for Flatheads out of the boat this year. I was trying to wait until May and/or 63-65 water temps. Good luck, hope you continue to catch them!


----------



## Desode (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the report, I have been wondering if they were moving yet. 

Do you mind my asking what lake you were at ?


Thanks again,, Desode


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

nice fish!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome fish Ducky, your off to a great start!!!


----------

